# Sticky  Organigrama del staff de América Latina y el Caribe | Organograma do Staff da América Latina e Caribe



## RecHub

*Organigrama del staff de América Latina y el Caribe 
Organograma do Staff da América Latina e Caribe*

Con el deseo de mejorar la experiencia de SSC para los países de América Latina, hicimos algunos cambios.

Ahora los Foros de América Latina y el Caribe cuentan con seis súper moderadores que serán los encargados de gestionar la región y ayudarán a los moderadores en las secciones nacionales.

Para optimizar el trabajo, las secciones nacionales se dividieron en cinco zonas. Cada zona tendrá uno o más súper moderadores preferidos para ayudar a los moderadores locales a administrar sus secciones.

++++++++++++​
Com o desejo de melhorar a experiência do SSC para os países latino americanos, efetuamos algumas mudanças.

Agora o Latin American & Caribbean Forums conta com seis super moderadores que serão responsáveis pela gestão da região e axuliarão os moderadores nas seções nacionais.

Para otimizar o trabalho as seções nacionais foram divididas em cinco zonas. Cada zona terá um ou mais super moderadores preferenciais para auxiliar os moderadores locais com a gestão de suas seções.


----------



## RecHub

Amigos, a partir de hoy contaremos con la ayuda de @javalvo en la sección mexicana! 
¡Le pedimos que le dé la bienvenida y que tenga un poco de paciencia mientras pasa por su entrenamiento!

Entonces, ¡esta es la composición actual de la selección mexicana!

@Gratteciel @javalvo @la.risa.el.olvido @LLEEOOwhite @Martin H Unzon​


----------



## Martin H Unzon

Bienvenido al equipo @javalvo


----------



## RecHub

Amigos, a partir de hoy contaremos con la ayuda de @Campos Elíseos en la sección chilena! 
Pedimos un poco de paciencia mientras pasa por el entrenamiento! 

Entonces, ¡esta es la composición actual de la selección chilena!

@Campos Elíseos @Torobayo​


----------



## Martin H Unzon

Bienvenido al equipo @Campos Elíseos !


----------



## RecHub

Pessoal, 
a partir de hoje contamos com a colaboração de @SassanPahlavi na moderação da seção mexicana.
Obrigado Sassan pela ajuda!

Assim, a seção mexicana passa a ter a seguinte composição:

@Gratteciel @javalvo @la.risa.el.olvido @LLEEOOwhite @Martin H Unzon @SassanPahlavi​


----------



## Martin H Unzon

Bienvenido al equipo @SassanPahlavi


----------



## Gratteciel

Bienvenido @SassanPahlavi


----------



## SassanPahlavi

RecHub said:


> Pessoal,
> a partir de hoje contamos com a colaboração de @SassanPahlavi na moderação da seção mexicana.
> Obrigado Sassan pela ajuda!
> 
> Assim, a seção mexicana passa a ter a seguinte composição:
> 
> @Gratteciel @javalvo @la.risa.el.olvido @LLEEOOwhite @Martin H Unzon @SassanPahlavi​





Martin H Unzon said:


> Bienvenido al equipo @SassanPahlavi





Gratteciel said:


> Bienvenido @SassanPahlavi



¡Muchas gracias a todos por la bienvenida!


----------



## RecHub

Amigos, a partir de hoy contaremos con las ayudas de @CAPITALEÑO y @DominicanoSoy en la sección dominicana! 
¡Le pedimos que le dé la bienvenida y que tenga un poco de paciencia mientras pasa por su entrenamiento!

Entonces, ¡esta es la composición actual de la selección dominicana!


@aetp86 @CAPITALEÑO @DominicanoSoy @Euromax​


----------



## RecHub

Bueno, quisiera agradecer la colaboración de @Biomorgoth que actuó en la moderación venezolana. 
Gracias por su dedicación!

Y aprovecho para presentar al nuevo moderador de la sección venezolana. @jasc827 

Bienvenido al equipo SSC Latam!


----------



## RecHub

Otro dúo se une al equipo de Latam para ayudarnos. 
Esta vez, con moderación ecuatoriana. 

¡Bienvenido @Vecinoso y @santyx32! 

Así, la selección ecuatoriana estará compuesta por: 

@GG1990, @ojakure, @santyx32 y @Vecinoso.​


----------



## RecHub

Hola para todos! 

Me gustaría agradecer a @Cabarr por todo el trabajo dedicado a SSC. 

Felicitaciones por los nuevos desafíos, amigo! Al mismo tiempo, demos la bienvenida a @Luis Felipe que llegó para ayudar con la moderación colombiana! 

Bienvenido al equipo de @Luis Felipe! Cuenta con nosotros para lo que necesites y demás, te pedimos un poco de paciencia en este momento de transición!


----------



## Luis Felipe

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida @RecHub

Estaré atento y dispuesto a cooperar y aportar en todo lo posible.


----------



## RecHub

Hola amigos! 

Nos complace informarles que los moderadores argentinos estarán colaborando con @Quilmeño89 a partir de ahora! 
@Quilmeño89 bienvenido y foristas les pedimos paciencia y comprensión en este periodo de adaptación de @Quilmeño89 !

De esta forma, los moderadores argentinos cuentan ahora con la siguiente formación: 

@Brugeoise | @ELC | @EzeBA | @gergas08 | @martinalagui | @Quilmeño89​


----------



## RecHub

Hola amigos! 

A partir de hoy contamos con la ayuda de @Jaykar para moderar toda la Zona 2, que incluye las secciones de Centroamérica y el Caribe. Y de @Márcio Cabral por ayudar con la sección "El Caribe - The Caribbean". 

Bienvenido y gracias por aceptar el reto. 

Para nuestra comunidad, como siempre, pido paciencia en su período de ajuste.


----------

